
Indie Game: The Movie released on Steam - joshuacc
http://store.steampowered.com/app/207080/
======
matthew-wegner
IG:TM is worth watching. It's great.

But I think the real story here is that Steam just launched a _movie_ on their
platform...

~~~
heifetz
you can also download the movie directly from the movie website, DRM free, so
it's not tied to Steam.

<http://buy.indiegamethemovie.com/>

~~~
barik
Since both the Steam version and the DRM free version are $9.99, I'm a little
confused on why one would buy the Steam version. I understand the rationale
for things like games, where you have friends on Steam or you want your games
to automatically update when a patch is released, but I don't understand what
would make Steam a viable movie platform in this particular instance.

Anyone care to provide some insight on this? What is an argument in this case
for why the Steam version would be advantageous over the non-DRM version? I'm
not seeing it.

~~~
grhino
I assume Steam will let you view it on any computer where Steam is installed
and you are logged in.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
But you'd still have to wait for it to download, just like with games.

~~~
gcr
Sure, you can (presumably) download it from both places any time after
purchase. With steam, all you have to remember is your steam ID and password.

Now where did I put my humble bundle key again?

(of course humble bundle gives you website _and_ steam keys, so it's an unfair
comparison. My point is that if buying one copy of this film doesn't give you
the ability to download it on the other service, there is something to be said
for the ease of finding the download URL)

~~~
rcfox
I give all of those confirmation emails a special label in GMail.

------
oldpatricka
This movie is incredible. It's amazing how everyone making a game in this
movie explicitly states that they feel like they are going to die or kill
themselves.

    
    
      Interviewer (paraphrased): What if you don't finish your game?
      Phil Fish: I will kill myself, That's my incentive to finish it.

~~~
jere
Ah, interesting! I haven't seen this yet (really want to), but figured it was
the opposite:

>The pic's most compelling story by far is that of four-eyed Fez designer Phil
Fish, whose love of the game is so deep he can't finish it.

[http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117946963?refcatid=31&p...](http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117946963?refcatid=31&printerfriendly=true)

Fish spent 5 years on the game and it definitely shows in the details.

------
GuiA
Even if you're not that much into videogames, I recommend you give it a watch,
especially if you're striving to build something by yourself at the moment
(eg. a startup).

The movie goes through the process of starting something from scratch, with
its (high) ups and (extremely low) downs, and most people on HN will likely
relate in one form or another.

~~~
city41
My girlfriend is not much into video games at all, but she loved the movie.
She was able to relate to the devs as she felt her experience getting her PhD
was very similar.

~~~
GuiA
Hehe, same here. I brought my girlfriend to a screening in SF, and she loved
it despite never having even played a video game in her life before meeting
me. She related to the creative process, as she is an artist (illustrator)
confronted to that process on a daily basis.

------
schmrz
If you are from Europe (or Australia) you probably want to buy it from their
website directly since it's $9.99 there.

I'm from Europe and the price on steam is 9.99€. Never really understood why
they never lower the price when it's in euros.

~~~
albertzeyer
For me (from Germany), the price on Steam is 7,99€.

I'm still probably buying it from the official website because I want to be
able to use any custom video player (and as far as I understand, I can't do
that with the Steam version).

------
alanfalcon
If you want to rent rather than buy, you can rent on iTunes for $4-$5
(depending on whether you want HD): [http://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/indie-
game-the-movie/id5224...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/indie-game-the-
movie/id522421254)

I'm sure it's on other platforms as well.

------
barik
I have to make a confession. Initially, I was quite tempted to pirate this
film through Pirate Bay. But then I noticed the following comment by the co-
director himself. I was incredibly impressed with the tone of the comment, and
decided to go ahead and purchase the movie through Amazon, despite the fact
that I will probably not have time to watch it in the near future.

Notice that he doesn't chastise, berate, or threaten the individuals who are
downloading it through Pirate Bay. In fact, like many scene release .nfo files
from piracy groups, he even states, "If you like the movie, consider
purchasing it". This is the __right__ way to tackle piracy, in my opinion, and
should be commended.

Here is the comment:

Hi Guys,

My name is James Swirsky - I’m one of the two people who made Indie Game: The
Movie. Myself and Lisanne Pajot spent our last two years working on this film.
We kept a pretty active blog about the production of the film on our site
(www.indiegamethemovie.com).

We are a two person team, making the film completely independently. And we
want to keep on making films for your enjoyment.

If you like the movie, consider purchasing it over on iTunes, Steam or DRM-
Free (in a variety of encodes) directly from us over at
www.IndieGameTheMovie.com. You can also get a copy to share with a friend if
you’d like to.

Thanks for taking an interest in our film.

-James Swirsky Co-director/Maker of Indie Game: The Movie

------
b3b0p
It's also available on Blu-ray:
[http://shop.indiegamethemovie.com/collections/buy-the-
movie/...](http://shop.indiegamethemovie.com/collections/buy-the-
movie/products/bluray-regular-edition)

And available in iTunes: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/indie-game-the-
movie/id5224...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/indie-game-the-
movie/id522421254)

I'm tossing between the iTunes and direct download honestly. I like how Apple
has it tied to my account and it will be always available (at least I'm
assuming at this point). I can then stream it directly to my Apple TV without
downloading into iTunes directly.

However, it's only 720p where as the direct download is available DRM free and
in 1080p. I just have to wonder, what is VHX? Do we have to worry about them
going out of business and I can not longer download the movie? I know, make a
backup, but the convenience of these iTunes digital copies that come with the
Blu-ray's have spoiled me.

~~~
culturestate
The HD version on iTunes includes both 720p and 1080p. Look down below the
purchase buttons at the "HD:" section.

------
hackNightly
I just bought and watched this. I have to say it is a MUST see. This is one of
those films that will make you appreciate true passion and what goes in to
indie game development. I would have gladly paid $20 for the experience I just
had. Pure awesomeness.

~~~
dbaupp
You could buy it twice if you'd like to give the creators a bit of a tip! :)

------
ds206
I saw this in Seattle around the end of March. Definitely worth watching and
then playing the games.

------
domwood
This. This is why I love games. There's so much passion and humanity in every
little pixel.

------
bionicbrian
Have been waiting for the release today.

Loved it. Highly recommended.

------
Mnkras
Take a look at the minimum amount of RAM a mac needs to play that.

------
okamiueru
What does he say in the end?

